# paul kim



## noobinator (Feb 22, 2006)

so im talking to my sister, (surefire employee) and she tells me that she talks to paul kim all of the time.(sf vice pres) if you have seen the 05 catalog, you have seen the picture of him at a desk with like, a zillion lights and prototypes. aparently, his desk actually looks just like that. they transfered her from the ear-pro devision to sf customer service. if you call, you might get her on the phone. also, in the stock room or whatever, paul is shooting some sort of video. all my sister has seen so far is him doing like, 50 takes of walking back and forth in front of a green screen. 
i asked if i could meet him, and she said i woul have to have some sort of clearance to see him in his office and see all of his prototypes, but im not going to hold my breath. 
i have other useless information that yall might not care about, but ill try to pry some gossip about whats going on at her office. if she wont get in trouble that is...


----------



## greenLED (Feb 22, 2006)

PK is a CPF member and long-time supporter of CPF (so is SF). He hosted a reception for CPF members this year at the SHOT show - he's an outstanding person.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 22, 2006)

I think it might be in bad form to reveal to much stuff.


----------



## noobinator (Feb 22, 2006)

i didnt know he was in cpf, but i do know that i shouldnt reveal secret things, or office politics. i have enough common sense to leave out the bad 
im just saying, if she hears something interesting or that something new is coming out, i might spread the word. unless i am told not to...


----------



## LumenHound (Feb 22, 2006)

noobinator, you are in a unique position. I wish I were in your shoes. 
I'd love to be the fly on the wall that you are. It must be pretty cool hearing some of the many tidbits and snipits flying about and wondering what all of it means with respect to the new stuff coming out of the *R & D* branch.

I'm sure you will love being part of the curious who has a chance of hearing about a new product before it debuts.


----------



## frisco (Feb 22, 2006)

noobinator..... just a suggestion..... take it or leave it...... I would say just posting what you already have......is just about on the fence.......and might put your sisters security status in jeopardy. As much as we would all like to know what goes on behind the closed doors at Surefire.... it's up to PK and Surefire to release information as they see fit. Sorry if this came out a little forward.

frisco


----------



## JimH (Feb 22, 2006)

noobinator said:


> i asked if i could meet him,



No problem - just come to the SHOT show in Orlando next year. Any number of us could introduce you, but you could just as easily introduce yourself.

Not only will you meet him, but you'll get to see a bunch of cool lights that the rest of the world will never see.


----------



## LumenHound (Feb 22, 2006)

cool idea Frisco, ...


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 22, 2006)

Many of us have met PK numerous times.

He tries to attend our events.


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 22, 2006)

noobinator ... as much as we all would like to know "things" ... do your sister a favour and don't tell anything at all, only bad will result from it.
bernie


----------



## Sixpointone (Feb 22, 2006)

I would like to try and make it to the Shot show next year. Depending on some variables I might just try to do so. Now I'll have to try and not spend all my money of Flashlights.


----------



## nc987 (Feb 22, 2006)

Out of respect for your sister and her employment, i wouldnt say anything more....I for example know some information about Surefires stuff coming out later this year, but ill let them make the announcements, its not my place to do so.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 22, 2006)

Man I feel bad just reading that. His sis could get fired.  

Now that would be cool, to work for PK!


----------



## ABTOMAT (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm thinking this thread should be locked or deleted.


----------



## sig-in-tx (Feb 22, 2006)

ABTOMAT said:


> I'm thinking this thread should be locked or deleted.


Seems as if there are plenty here with nothing better to do, I doubt if a flashlight would compromise world security.


----------



## Sturluson (Feb 22, 2006)

I believe that people want to belong to a club and, by extension, think that club to be private - "just among friends".

CPF is a pretty big club. Many folks in the flashlight industry and related industries are members or, if not, just check in to monitor the threads to get a better handle on their consumers. Beyond that, anyone in the world who has internet access and speaks English can check out what is said here.

My only point is this: *don't say anything here that you don't want read by anyone else, ever, anywhere*.


----------



## frisco (Feb 23, 2006)

World security.... Probably not, but I think Surefire does have Military contracts as they do make weapon lights/accessories. That said they could also be prototyping for non released weapons also. I'm sure PK would like the "Intellectual Property" that his company has developed to stay within the confines of Surefire. On a lighter note, I'm sure his sister would appreciate keeping her job!

frisco


----------



## cary (Feb 23, 2006)

ABTOMAT said:


> I'm thinking this thread should be locked or deleted.



I would second that it would probably be a good idea. The original poster might consider editing his posting.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2006)

I think it has been established that leaking confidential material is an unwanted thing and no further discussion about the subject is needed.

Thread closed.


----------

